# Spitzenring ersetzen, welchen tubendurchmesser ?



## Nordnorge (9. April 2011)

Ein Hallo an alle !

Im letzten Urlaub ist mir der Spitzenring an der Rute 
"abhanden gekommen". Ich will diesen nun ersetzen. Welchen Tubendurchmesser muß ich wählen. Am Ende der Rute (ganz oben)habe ich 6 mm gemessen 2 cm tiefer ist der Durchmesser 7 mm. Welchen Wert nehme ich zum Bestellen. Nehme ich einen SIC Endring oder doch einen Rollerendring. Ich will in Nordnorwegen bei Senja mit 24 iger Schnur bis ca 200 Meter angeln.
Gibt es besondere Namen für Endringe?
Kennt jemand einen Händler wo ich einen solchen Endring kaufen kann ?


 Viele Grüße Nordnorge !


----------



## 63°Nord (9. April 2011)

*AW: Spitzenring ersetzen, welchen tubendurchmesser ?*

Rutenringe bekommst du hier:  http://www.rutenring.de/
ich bevorzuge  SIC-Ringe. Bei Rollenendring reicht es wenn sich die Schnur einmal zwischen Rolle und Rollenhalter setzt und sie ist hinüber. besonders ärgerlich wenn man etliche Meter Schnur " draußen" hat

mfg


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. April 2011)

*AW: Spitzenring ersetzen, welchen tubendurchmesser ?*



63°Nord schrieb:


> Rutenringe bekommst du hier:  http://www.rutenring.de/
> ich bevorzuge  SIC-Ringe. Bei Rollenendring reicht es wenn sich die Schnur einmal zwischen Rolle und Rollenhalter setzt und sie ist hinüber. besonders ärgerlich wenn man etliche Meter Schnur " draußen" hat
> 
> mfg



Klasse Link, der hat mir noch gefehlt!#6
Ich habe da nämlich noch ne Spinnrute mit nem beschädigten Ring(Ringeinlage) und einem besonders schlechten Endring(Fehlkonstruktion).
Danke schön.


----------



## Ralle307 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Spitzenring ersetzen, welchen tubendurchmesser ?*

Also ich bestelle mir meine Ersatzteile hier......falls ich mal welche brauche.

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/rutenbau/


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. April 2011)

*AW: Spitzenring ersetzen, welchen tubendurchmesser ?*

Du solltest jedenfalls genauer messen. Spitzenringe gibt es zumeist schon in einer 0,2mm Abstufung. Am besten misst du den Spitzendurchmesser da, wo die Tube deines alten Rings aufghört hat und bestellst die nächste Größe. Also z.B. bei einer Spitze von 6,2mm den Tubendurchmesser 6,4. Falls es genau diesen nicht geben sollte, kannst du auch einen 6,6er kaufen. In diesem Fall kann man die Spitze mit Tape umwickeln oder auch mit einem Garn unterwickeln.
Einen Ring, der genau die gleiche Tube hat wie deine Spitze stark ist, kannst du zur Not auch nehmen. Dann muss man an der Spitze halt ein wenig den Lack runterkratzen.


----------



## cafabu (10. April 2011)

*AW: Spitzenring ersetzen, welchen tubendurchmesser ?*

Moin, moin,
auf den Rollerring kannst Du verzichten. In Norge gibt es keine Fische, die beim Drill die Geschwindigkeit erbringen die einen Rollerring voraussetzen. Im Grund sind es auch nur Sailfische, Marlin und Thune, die einen solchen benötigen.
Carsten


----------



## Nordnorge (10. April 2011)

*AW: Spitzenring ersetzen, welchen tubendurchmesser ?*

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe !

Ein Petri Heil an alle !


----------



## fischermann97 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Spitzenring ersetzen, welchen tubendurchmesser ?*

Ich hab nun auch ein paar Fragen . Der Endring einer meiner Ruten ist stark beschädigt . Wie bekomme ich diesen von meiner Rute herunter, ohne den Blank zu beschädigen , und wie messe ich den Tubendurchmesser ? Für euch hören sich die fragen sicherlich ziemlich bescheuert an , komm aber trotzdem nicht drauf . Ach ja , gibt es irgendwie besonder qulitativ hochwertige Ringe die ihr mir empfehlen könnt ?
MfG
Niklas


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. April 2011)

*AW: Spitzenring ersetzen, welchen tubendurchmesser ?*



fischermann97 schrieb:


> Ich hab nun auch ein paar Fragen . Der Endring einer meiner Ruten ist stark beschädigt . Wie bekomme ich diesen von meiner Rute herunter, ohne den Blank zu beschädigen , und wie messe ich den Tubendurchmesser ? Für euch hören sich die fragen sicherlich ziemlich bescheuert an , komm aber trotzdem nicht drauf . Ach ja , gibt es irgendwie besonder qulitativ hochwertige Ringe die ihr mir empfehlen könnt ?
> MfG
> Niklas


 

Einfach mit dem Feuerzeug ein paar Sekunden die Tube erhitzen, dann sollte er runter gehen. Wenn nicht, eben ein wenig länger warm machen, aber keine Minute, sonst schmilzt dir der Blank regelrecht weg.

Den Tubendurchmesser bestimmst du am besten mit einer Schieblehre, mit der du den Spitzendurchmesser misst. Gibts für Dummis und Faule für ca. 20 Euro in Digitalausführung im Baumarkt, da kannst du den Wert einfach so ablesen.

Ringe: Brauchst du einen ganzen Ringsatz oder nur einen Spitzenring?


----------



## fischermann97 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Spitzenring ersetzen, welchen tubendurchmesser ?*

Nur einen Spitzenring , Danke für die Antworten  muss meinen Vater mal fragen ob er so ein Teil zum Abmessen |kopfkrat
MfG
Niklas


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. April 2011)

*AW: Spitzenring ersetzen, welchen tubendurchmesser ?*

Also, qualitativ hochwertige Spitzenringe gibts einige von Fuji. Als SIC Ausführungen z.B. den FST oder PST, oder auch den Alconite Ring. Preise in etwa von 4-8 Euro, je nachdem. 

Schau mal hier:
www.cmw-angeln.de


----------



## fischermann97 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Spitzenring ersetzen, welchen tubendurchmesser ?*

Danke nochmal , das Problem bei dem Shop ist nur , das ich für 30 Euro bestellen muss , das ist dort mindestbestellwert  
MfG
Niklas


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. April 2011)

*AW: Spitzenring ersetzen, welchen tubendurchmesser ?*



fischermann97 schrieb:


> Danke nochmal , das Problem bei dem Shop ist nur , das ich für 30 Euro bestellen muss , das ist dort mindestbestellwert
> MfG
> Niklas


 

Ruf mal an. Christian schickt dir bestimmt einen Ring in einem Brief, wenn du ihm das Geld zuvor in Briefmarken raufschickst. So hab ich zumindest das schon mal mit ihm vereinbart.


----------



## fischermann97 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Spitzenring ersetzen, welchen tubendurchmesser ?*

Werd ich mal machen  Vielen Dank .
MfG 
Niklas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Spitzenring ersetzen, welchen tubendurchmesser ?*

Schonmal dran gedacht einfach zum nächsten Händler zu gehen und den Spitzenring dort wechseln zu lassen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. April 2011)

*AW: Spitzenring ersetzen, welchen tubendurchmesser ?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Schonmal dran gedacht einfach zum nächsten Händler zu gehen und den Spitzenring dort wechseln zu lassen.


 

Viele Händler haben allenfalls Balzer SIC Ringe da. Der würde mir auf keine Angel kommen, spreche da aus leidvoller Erfahrung.


----------



## fischermann97 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Spitzenring ersetzen, welchen tubendurchmesser ?*

Dran gedacht schon , aber ein Freund hat mir gesagt dass das ca. 15 € Kostet . Ausserdem ist der nächste Angelladen  recht weit weg , und Mami hat auch nicht immer Lust da hinzufahren 
MfG 
Niklas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Spitzenring ersetzen, welchen tubendurchmesser ?*



fischermann97 schrieb:


> Dran gedacht schon , aber ein Freund hat mir gesagt dass das ca. 15 € Kostet . Ausserdem ist der nächste Angelladen  recht weit weg , und Mami hat auch nicht immer Lust da hinzufahren
> MfG
> Niklas



Ja wenn dein Freund das gesagt hat.....|rolleyes  Bloß ist es schon komisch das Du explizit nach einem besonders hochwertigen Ersatz fragst und dann 15€ zu viel sind.|kopfkrat  
Und wenn Du schon nicht weist wie der alte, beschädigte Ring runter geht wäre der Gang zum Händler eventuell die bessere Wahl.   

@ Kohlmeise,
da magst Du sicher Recht haben. Aber viele sind nicht alle.:m


----------



## vergeben (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Spitzenring ersetzen, welchen tubendurchmesser ?*

Ich grab das mal wieder aus, weil die Thematik bei mir auch grad akut ist:

Die Tube ist ja ein Röhrchen mit gleichbleibendem Durchmesser, richtig? D.h., man müßte ja auch die Innenlänge der Tube wissen, denn dieses Maß muß man ja von der Rutenspitze weg erst den Durchmesser messen. Wenn ich gleich an der Spitze messe, bekomme ich den Ring sonst nicht draufgeschoben.

Welcher Kleber empfiehlt sich für's neue fixieren?


Da bei mir die Rutenspitze direkt nach dem Ring abgebrochen ist, sollte ich die Rutenspitze vorher ein bißchen anschleifen, so daß der Lack weg ist?

Lars


----------



## Kauli11 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Spitzenring ersetzen, welchen tubendurchmesser ?*

Die Tube läuft bestimmt etwas konisch zu.

Neuen Spitzenring einpassen,evtl.den Lack entfernen bis sich der Spitzenring stramm auf den Blank schieben lässt.

Heissklebestift besorgen,über einer Flamme erwärmen bis zähflüssig,damit den Rutenblank einschmieren und den Spitzenring aufschieben.

Auf fluchtende Ringe achten.

Das ganze erkalten lassen und die überflüssige Klebmasse sauber entfernen.

Viel Glück. #h


----------

